# What Precautions are required for maintaining the lathe?



## bhavya (Dec 10, 2014)

:nhl_checking:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Jatin.

I have just read your profile and see that you manufacture lathes?

I am trying to understand the point of your questions?


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

*Parts of a lath*

Trying to slip in a sales pitch
Looks like SPAM


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bhavya said:


> :nhl_checking:


Jatin, have you considered posting a paid for advertisement on this forum, you need the publicity and we need the money!


----------

